# William Gurnall on the magistrate’s care for true religion



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 21, 2019)

... Thus we find of Hezekiah, the most famous Reformer of them all, a large testimony is given by God to him, for his zeal therein; _That he cleaved to the Lord, and kept his Commandments, which the Lord commanded Moses_. And truly, if it were the Magistrates work then, it continues to be so now, except we can find that Christ hath retrenched their power in matters of Religion, which he hath not …

For more, see William Gurnall on the magistrate’s care for true religion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

